# Ingersoll And Smiths Empire Advice Please



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello guys, long time away but back again, right the other month I was asked if I could take a look at an old ingersoll pocket watch as it wasn't running. I has it apart and cleaned and lubed and tested the time keeping and all was ok it runs happily now.

Since them I kinda caught another bug (along with my seiko one) for these ingersoll and smiths empire pocket watches, I've a slack handful now but all are requiring barrels and mainsprings, for some reason people seem to strip these out and sell the rest of the movements on.

My question is, is there any other barrels and main springs that fit these movements that are easily found at a reasonable price ie cheap, I've scoured good old ebay but keep coming up blank on ingersoll and smiths empire springs and barrels, do Waltham ones for etc etc

Many thanks for any information guys


----------

